

Timestamps in Message-Passing Systems That Preserve Partial Ordering (1988) [pdf] - brudgers
http://zoo.cs.yale.edu/classes/cs426/2012/lab/bib/fidge88timestamps.pdf

======
mark_l_watson
As part of the DARPA NMRD project, we hired two Yale computer science
professeurs to write Isis, a message delivery system that provided virtual
synchrony: messages were delivered in order. This software was put in the
public domain and I used it a few years later when I was tech lead on a fraud
detection system for PacBell.

Good stuff!

